# Mice names please !



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

My daughter has asked me to ask you mousey people for 3 male black mouse names  any ideas are appreciated  x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

oooh name them after Harry Potter characters.


----------



## munchbunch (Dec 13, 2008)

My niece's mouse was a sweetie called Colin, lol!!


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

what about precious stones names

Aabri
Dhedi
Onyx
Romni
Jet
Jasper

Eeeerrrmmm!! ran out now sorry!!

Or maybe name after characters from things like X-men or harry potter maybe as they have some great names, try typing it in google!

My sons mice are calle 'fanta' (she is peach) and 'coco' (she is brown and white)


----------



## scosha37 (Feb 24, 2008)

I remember my freind had 3 mice called Eny Mini & Mo..


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> oooh name them after Harry Potter characters.


Ok she has decided on Dumbledore, Fred and Hooch !! :thumbup: my daughter says THANK YOU x


----------

